# Delaware wildlife area



## W A L L E Y E 1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Can anyone tell me if it is worth going to the Delaware wildlife area during shotgun season? I live in Marion and I am considering hunting along Gearhiser rd Unit N. This would be my first public land experience. I have always gun hunted private land, but due to lack of seeing deer, I thought I would switch it up this year. Will I see many deer on Monday and Tuesday in this area? Any one have any suggestions or tips on hunting public land? Thanks. Eric


----------



## W A L L E Y E 1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone? Has anyone ever hunted delaware wildlife area?


----------



## peterson.478 (Mar 17, 2008)

Haven't hunted it myself but was working up there Summer to Fall. Saw a few bow hunters take does out there early in the season around the campground. Give it a shot, the deer are going to be on the move with all the people in the woods. MP


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Walleye1, I to am from Marion. I have hunted DWLA lots and even hunted it during gun season. It aint for the faint of heart. You see a lot of morons out there shooting at birds, g-hogs, yotes, whatever. They walk and push it. You may see some deer. I don't hunt that big portion off Gearhiser. It gets hammered by LOTS of other hunters, but then most of it does. You might do well to get on Brundage Road(check google maps) and go as far north as it will let you. Might be a few less hunters and silliness up that way. It's a big woods behind the rifle range as well and a nice buck gets taken out of there every year. Good luck!


----------

